# Dr. Recommends Aldridge Retires



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

April Fools! :biggrin:


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Thank you. Funny though, but still.....Thank you


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

So, old Dr. Aldridge finally retired. I never knew his first name; Recommends is kind of an odd one.

barfo


----------



## For Three! Rip City! (Nov 11, 2003)

Oh that is so bad, just so bad!:rant: 


Lol!


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

You're a peach

A big one.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

because I already did 4 "april fools" jokes this morning (I intimated I was gay, when I'm not) I was awaiting for the first "April fools" joke.

well played, KMD, well played indeed!


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

Hap said:


> because I already did 4 "april fools" jokes this morning (*I intimated I was gay, when I'm not*) I was awaiting for the first "April fools" joke.
> 
> well played, KMD, well played indeed!


How do we know this isn't an April Fool's joke? :biggrin:


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> April Fools! :biggrin:


Not funny.

Something funny would have been this kind of Thread Title:

Miles Snags Lead in next Tarantino Flick - Will Retire!


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

SheedSoNasty said:


> You're a peach
> 
> A big one.


Agreed.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

Thank you........


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

People need to relax.

If your heart was in your throat for the 2 seconds it took you to click on the link and read the first message of this thread: that's a good April Fools joke.

I will admit it got me... but I think I'll be able to recover.

Ed O.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

As I was moving to click on the link, I was thinking, "This has got to be a joke..." and then I remembered it was April Fool's Day,

This was a pretty good one...just awful enough to add fear, just plausible enough to be believed.


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

That's probably the best April fools joke I've ever seen. Well done, Kiss_My_Darius. You should be rep'd mightily.


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

Nailed me. ****!


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Ed O said:


> People need to relax.
> 
> If your heart was in your throat for the 2 seconds it took you to click on the link and read the first message of this thread: that's a good April Fools joke.
> 
> ...


I honestly wasn't peeved. It's just how we do on this board.

No, no it isn't.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

i was shocked when i saw the title, then thought..duh April fools


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

Got me. Nice one.


----------



## hoojacks (Aug 12, 2004)

i just about **** myself.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

KMA, K_M_D.

PBf


----------



## bluefrog (Jul 10, 2005)

good one, you Darius-hole!


----------

